# Alternative to Burton AK jacket?



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Arctery'x is my choice. Realistically it'll be hard to go wrong with any of the top brands. I don't think Mountain Hardware is as good as they used to be though.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

take a look at 686 GLCR series jackets. i bought the Hydra Thermagraph XL, beeing 6.3. they look slim but lots of room in it and very comfortable.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

AK is high quality stuff, but I understand your interest in not resembling the masses. A couple of relevant questions to ask yourself:

1. Are you will to pay good money for warmth, durability, breathability, function, fit and stylz?

2. Are you planning on hiking/backcountry? Or just resort use?

Big fan of FlyLow here. I pair the Baker Bib and Lab Coat. Hands down one of the most bomber setups that I use for BOTH in area boarding and backcountry splitboarding.

https://flylowgear.com/collections/mens-pants/products/baker-bib#
https://flylowgear.com/collections/mens-jackets/products/lab-coat#

Other high quality stuff to look at is:

Patagonia Powslayer jacket and bibs
Trew Cosmic jacket and Trewth bibs
Arcteryx Rush jacket and Rush/Stinger bibs

If you want something REALLY high quality and unique, check out the jackets from Freeride Systems, made in CO:

http://www.freeridesystems.com

They even buy back your old ski/snowboard jacket in exchange for buying one of their new ones!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

DJ's Boardshop have this Quiksilver "Impact" 2L Goretex riders jacket at $US130.95 ($US399.95 RRP). This is an unbelievable reduced price at around 67% off. It's Quiksilver's top of the range and directly equal to Burton's [ak] Swash. Very high quality jacket. Solid colour so it doesn't date. You can also get it through Amazon US via DJ's. I grabbed a number of these to on sell in Australia.
https://www.djsboardshop.com/collec...ilver-impact-2l-gore-tex-snowboard-jacket-men


You can see my review of this jacket below as well. 
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/o...761-quiksilver-impact-2l-gore-tex-riders.html

This is Quiksilvers listing.
https://www.quiksilver.com/impact-2l-gore-tex-snow-jacket-EQYTJ03051.html


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Try:

https://trewgear.com

https://www.stio.com

https://www.strafeouterwear.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

jbourne84 said:


> Burton has the name and reputation so I feel like it's the only option I hear about (plus I'm in Burlington VT).
> 
> I'd like to get a quality jacket for snowboarding and also for my general winter outer layer, I'll go 20-30 days this year. I've had the same northface for like 12 years and it needs to go, everyone recommends Burton AK, I live in VT so having access to the shop if there was any warranty issues i guess is a plus. I was looking at the cyclic 2L, i've seen it for around 350$ so thats basically my budget.
> 
> ...


You would be around a medium to large.

My son is 6' and 68Kg and is in a medium.

I'm 6'4" 95kg and XL


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jbourne84 said:


> I live in VT



Where in VT? Really you should just go to Outdoor Gear Exchange in Burlington and look at all the stuff downstairs. You can find great used stuff and you can find new samples of all kinds of stuff at essentially 1/2 price. You are about the size of most of the samples so you should have some options. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Craig51 said:


> DJ's Boardshop have this Quiksilver "Impact" 2L Goretex riders jacket at $US130.95 ($US399.95 RRP). This is an unbelievable reduced price at around 67% off. It's Quiksilver's top of the range and directly equal to Burton's [ak] Swash. Very high quality jacket. Solid colour so it doesn't date. You can also get it through Amazon US via DJ's. I grabbed a number of these to on sell in Australia.



Thanks for the info! For 130$ I feel like I cant go wrong... hard to find any reviews or anything on this jacket though, not sure why. What's the general consensus on quiksilver outerwear?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jbourne84 said:


> Thanks for the info! For 130$ I feel like I cant go wrong... hard to find any reviews or anything on this jacket though, not sure why. What's the general consensus on quiksilver outerwear?


uhmmm low-mid level...think Target...would spend time writing up a review?


btw if you have to ask...so far the above recs of trew, arty, fly are solid. However you really need to ask yourself what do you need out of a jacket and does that jacket have the design/features to meet your needs? Perhaps the quick will serve your needs...but would in no way would meet my criteria.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Imo Quicksilver is no way at the same level as Burton AK lines. But there are many other burly durable and functional brands out there too if you don't like Burton.

Btw if you ride fast enough, no one would notice what you wear :wink:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> uhmmm low-mid level...think Target...would spend time writing up a review?
> 
> 
> btw if you have to ask...so far the above recs of trew, arty, fly are solid. However you really need to ask yourself what do you need out of a jacket and does that jacket have the design/features to meet your needs? Perhaps the quick will serve your needs...but would in no way would meet my criteria.


You've got to be joking......., "Target" level. Absolute BS. Does Target make any 3L or 2L Goretex gear????

I've been using Quiksilver's premium end jackets for about 25 years. That's right ....., 25 years. My wife and daughter have Burton [ak] Embark jackets which are the women's equivalent of Burton [ak] Swash and the Quiksilver Impact jacket is 100% directly on par with this level. Never ever had a problem with quality, stitching, any thing. I ride in Australia which hovers around 0C and water is a big big factor to combat and Quiksilver 2L gear is like a car duco with water just flicking off. 

I am fortunate enough to have the coin to be able afford absolutely any jacket/s regardless of brand and cost and I select these as I know they are 100% bullet proof high end in 2L Goretex. I presently have 2 x Quiksilver "Impact", 1 x Quiksilver "Inyo", 1 x Quiksilver "Black Alder" and my son has 3 x Quiksilver "Black Alder" 2L Goretex jackets. 

In the past I have always been able to easily sell my older jackets, mainly cause I grab them at good prices in the USA, for almost what I pay for them after a few years of use. So they cost me almost zero to own. 

Buy through Amazon and DJ's and you can return if you don't like it. Mate at $US130 you absolutely can't go wrong.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Arctery'x is my choice. *Realistically it'll be hard to go wrong with any of the top brands.* I don't think Mountain Hardware is as good as they used to be though.


This is so true.

Arc’teryx is really good but might blow his $350max.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

K, I don't ever remember seeing quick stuff on the hill. Perhaps down under you all get the top tier quick stuff or maybe you all dont get as much precip as we do around these parts. But if quick does it for you, by all means do it up for $130.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> K, I don't ever remember seeing quick stuff on the hill. Perhaps down under you all get the top tier quick stuff or maybe you all dont get as much precip as we do around these parts. But if quick does it for you, by all means do it up for $130.


No mate......, the USA is where to buy gear from. They have the biggest range and best prices for snowboard gear. It is very expensive in Australia and the range is very very reduced in colours and sizes. Somethings are cheaper in Australia than the US and you get some good bargains at the end of season but nothing like the USA for range and prices in their sales for high end outerwear. We have a mailbox in the States and just load it up every year with heaps of gear and import it back into Australia.

Don't get me wrong I've been about to grab a Burton Swash jacket every now and then when I see them down to like the $US130 mark but there is so much gear you can own.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

Kenai said:


> Where in VT? Really you should just go to Outdoor Gear Exchange in Burlington and look at all the stuff downstairs. You can find great used stuff and you can find new samples of all kinds of stuff at essentially 1/2 price. You are about the size of most of the samples so you should have some options.


Maybe I need to take another look, i was just there the other day and felt like the selection downstairs was pretty underwhelming... I should probably just ask someone who works there to make sure I'm not just looking in the wrong racks.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jbourne84 said:


> Maybe I need to take another look, i was just there the other day and felt like the selection downstairs was pretty underwhelming... I should probably just ask someone who works there to make sure I'm not just looking in the wrong racks.



Duh, you did actually say you were in Burlington. 

When I was last there (a couple months ago) there were a lot of Mammut, some Outdoor Research, Columbia, and others I don’t remember right off on the sample rack. Mammut is an excellent European brand. OR is very good. Columbia can be good. 

There were not as many good things in the used area but I wasn’t looking there.

It’s definitely worth asking if you aren’t seeing what you are looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Craig51 said:


> DJ's Boardshop have this Quiksilver "Impact" 2L Goretex riders jacket at $US130.95 ($US399.95 RRP). This is an unbelievable reduced price at around 67% off. It's Quiksilver's top of the range and directly equal to Burton's [ak] Swash. Very high quality jacket. Solid colour so it doesn't date. You can also get it through Amazon US via DJ's. I grabbed a number of these to on sell in Australia.
> https://www.djsboardshop.com/collec...ilver-impact-2l-gore-tex-snowboard-jacket-men
> 
> 
> ...





wrathfuldeity said:


> uhmmm low-mid level...think Target...would spend time writing up a review?
> 
> 
> btw if you have to ask...so far the above recs of trew, arty, fly are solid. However you really need to ask yourself what do you need out of a jacket and does that jacket have the design/features to meet your needs? Perhaps the quick will serve your needs...but would in no way would meet my criteria.


Both of those statements are preposterous. Quiksilver is by obviously not low mid/Target level stuff, on the other hand it is by no means at the same level as Burton AK.
The upper end of the Quiksilver is perfectly serviceable/adequate mid-level gear (better than 686 etc for sure). And at $130 it is a great deal.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Both of those statements are preposterous. Quiksilver is by obviously not low mid/Target level stuff, on the other hand it is by no means at the same level as Burton AK.
> The upper end of the Quiksilver is perfectly serviceable/adequate mid-level gear (better than 686 etc for sure). And at $130 it is a great deal.


Okay you're half on the money with this statement. 
What I said that the Impact is on "par" with the Burton [ak]Swash/Embark. 

So is the Quiksilver Impact in the same league as a Burton AK457 guide jacket or Burton 3L [ak] Freebird or Hover......., absolutely no frigging way. But is the Quiksilver Impact a better jacket than a Burton [ak] Cyclic......., oh hell yeah.

Okay lets firstly look at this........, what is Burton [ak]?
This is Burtons......., premium end in riders gear.

Where does the Quiksilver Impact jacket fit in with the Quiksilver snowboard apparel range. It's Quiksilvers "Highline Collection". This is Quiksilvers......, premium end.

How do both these jackets RRP compare;

Burton [ak] Swash $US419.95 RRP
Quiksilver Impact $US399.95 RRP

Okay now lets look at the specifications of each of these 2 jackets.

*The nuts and bolts of Quiksilver Impact Highline Snowboard Jacket. *

Waterproofing: GORE-TEX 2L
Fit: Tailored fit, urban-inspired for a modern look
Fabric: GORE-TEX
Insulation:
Primaloft® Silver insulation [60g body] [40g sleeves & hood]
Embossed taffeta & brushed tricot knit lining
Features:
Fully taped GORE-SEAM®
Mesh lined underarm vents
Jacket to pant attachment system
3-way adjustable hood
Media pocket
Lift pass pocket
Internal goggle pocket
Lens cleaner inside hand warmer pocket
Fixed PU taffeta powder skirt with lycra stretch panel
Stashable powder skirt system with snaps
Key clip
YKK® Aquaguard zips
Cohaesive™ hood stoppers

*The specifications for Burton [ak] Swash snowboard Jacket*

Details
bluesign® Approved Product [Excluding Mori, Kodiak Camo, and drydye® Black Colorways]
YKK® Matte Water-Resistant Zippers
Cohaesive™ Embedded Hood Cinch
Powder Gasket Cuffs
Neck Gasket Collar
Ergonomic Water-Repellent Zip-Out Stretch Waist Gaiter
Jacket-to-Pant Interface
Engineered with Primaloft® Silver Insulation (60G Front and Back Body) [All Colorways]
Fully Taped Seams
GORE-SEAM® Tape
Chest Pocket Allows Access to Interior Dump Pocket and Pockets on Mid-Layers
Internal Dump Pockets
StormForm Fulltime Contour™ Hood
Drop Hood Construction
Lifetime Warranty
Imported

I'd say they are pretty much on par.:wink:


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Both of those statements are preposterous. Quiksilver is by obviously not low mid/Target level stuff, on the other hand it is by no means at the same level as Burton AK.
> The upper end of the Quiksilver is perfectly serviceable/adequate mid-level gear (better than 686 etc for sure). And at $130 it is a great deal.


I agree with this. Quicksilver jackets are of good quality and can definitely serve most of us well if TRice/Bryan Fox had no problem wearing them in backcountry. You cannot go wrong with $130 for a gore tex jacket.



Craig51 said:


> Okay you're half on the money with this statement.
> What I said that the Impact is on "par" with the Burton [ak]Swash/Embark.


I think you missed his point. I believe what he means is that in each level, from premium to lower end, Burton [AK] line jackets have some edge compared to Quicksilver's. Is Impact jacket comparable to Swash? Sure. If it's on par or better than Swash? I am not sure.

Personally I converted to Burton AK from QS because I ripped first two of my QS jackets (iirc the names are Inyo/Forever) all within one season, and also because QS jackets fit more tailored which I don't really enjoy. 

Currently when I need Gore-Tex jackets I will jump to Swash/Hover knowing they bombproof + B's customer service being just ridiculously good.

But if QS serves you well for the past 25 years, that's awesome too. You don't even need to switch brand when you invest in some surfing gears.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> I agree with this. Quicksilver jackets are of good quality and can definitely serve most of us well if TRice/Bryan Fox had no problem wearing them in backcountry. You cannot go wrong with $130 for a gore tex jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we are on the same page. Agree that [ak] with articulated fit is better than Quiksilvers regular fit. The Forever (shell) is the bottom of Quiksilvers Goretex line. They sell for $200 less than an impact in Australia. I grabbed a few in the past for by son and they have 2L membrane but the fabric is no where as good as an Inyo or an Impact. 

The key point here is that you can nail a $US400 jacket for $US130. Or you could grab a Swash for $US429.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

LALUNE said:


> I agree with this. Quicksilver jackets are of good quality and can definitely serve most of us well if TRice/Bryan Fox had no problem wearing them in backcountry. You cannot go wrong with $130 for a gore tex jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More or less this. Bottom line: Quiksilver makes decent and perfectly serviceable stuff but *even the top line Quiksilver is not quite on par even with the bottom line of the B AK range* like Swash or even Cyclic (BTW Cyclic is not lower end than the Swash). Meaningful differences in fabrics, patterning, details (pocket constructions, zipper installation) etc

The difference in actual/market price (QS Impact is frequently around $~150-170, Swash typically $200-220) is a prett fair reflection of the difference in quality.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

what happend with homeschool? used to be soo good, now maybe everyone wears it, meaning not so good?!
anyway, most of the brands mentioned here looks like some of the best snowboarding related brands. not very popular in europe.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> More or less this. Bottom line: Quiksilver makes decent and perfectly serviceable stuff but *even the top line Quiksilver is not quite on par even with the bottom line of the B AK range* like Swash or even Cyclic (BTW Cyclic is not lower end than the Swash). Meaningful differences in fabrics, patterning, details (pocket constructions, zipper installation) etc
> 
> The difference in actual/market price (QS Impact is frequently around $~150-170, Swash typically $200-220) is a prett fair reflection of the difference in quality.


I buy snowboard gear from the USA and import it into Australia to sell here. I am looking through the prices $$$ of reduced gear every single day ready to pounce. So this "frequently around' Impact gear for "$150 to $170" is garbage. This Jacket is a 2017 so it's reduced now as a runout.


SG........, show me where I can grab one of these new Burton [ak] Swash Jackets for the fantastic price of "$200" and I'll 100% grab it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Craig51 said:


> I buy snowboard gear from the USA and import it into Australia to sell here. I am looking through the prices $$$ of reduced gear every single day ready to pounce. So this "frequently around' Impact gear for "$150 to $170" is garbage. This Jacket is a 2017 so it's reduced now as a runout.
> 
> 
> SG........, show me where I can grab one of these new Burton [ak] Swash Jackets for the fantastic price of "$200" and I'll 100% grab it.


so ru the TT of down under?

there are tons of good new and used stuff...just fill up a container box


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had success with these brands for snowboarding jackets besides AK.

I've used:

Mountain Hardware 
Homeschool 
Arc'teryx

My favorite would be Arc'teryx Sidewinder because it's lightweight and 3L, plus the warranty on these are amazing. Of course those these are way above $200. I ended up selling all my jackets and just keeping the Arc'teryx and Homeschool jackets.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> I buy snowboard gear from the USA and import it into Australia to sell here. I am looking through the prices $$$ of reduced gear every single day ready to pounce. So this "frequently around' Impact gear for "$150 to $170" is garbage. This Jacket is a 2017 so it's reduced now as a runout.
> 
> 
> SG........, show me where I can grab one of these new Burton [ak] Swash Jackets for the fantastic price of "$200" and I'll 100% grab it.


Look for the year end sales when AK stuff goes on 40-50% off. Then they will end up being around $200-$240 for the Swash AK jacket.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

True, I got my brand new 2018 Swash in Mori color for $140.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Arctery'x is my choice. Realistically it'll be hard to go wrong with any of the top brands. I don't think Mountain Hardware is as good as they used to be though.





zirkel said:


> Other high quality stuff to look at is:
> 
> Patagonia Powslayer jacket and bibs
> Trew Cosmic jacket and Trewth bibs
> Arcteryx Rush jacket and Rush/Stinger bibs





ekb18c said:


> I have had success with these brands for snowboarding jackets besides AK.
> 
> I've used:
> 
> ...


I see many people have good impression of the Arc'teryx Jackets, i'm personally torn about them because they seem like they are well built and the quality is amazing but they just seem to lack some quality of life features eg no wrist gaiters and too afraid to buy them at that price point and turn out to not like them. Some people do swear by them tho


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> I see many people have good impression of the Arc'teryx Jackets, i'm personally torn about them because they seem like they are well built and the quality is amazing but they just seem to lack some quality of life features eg no wrist gaiters and too afraid to buy them at that price point and turn out to not like them. Some people do swear by them tho


Arc'teryx is no doubt a top notch brand, great quality for every penny you invest. There are millions of online stockists where you can buy and try with minimal return cost. 

Wrist gaiters are not a must in snowboard jacket imo, for me personally, I prefer jackets without them. Different stokes for different folks.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

I Agree with you that it is a top notch brand and quality is good, its just that never tried without wrist gaiters before. Not sure how will change anything if at all, its true many stores have great return policies but I dont know one that lets you take the tag off, take it out for a few runs and then return it used.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

LALUNE said:


> Wrist gaiters are not a must in snowboard jacket imo, for me personally, I prefer jackets without them. Different stokes for different folks.


I agree.

Originally I thought wrist gaiters were a great option for jackets, however, having used gaiter-free jackets for a while now (currently AK Cyclic), they would never be a requisite. In fact, I would probably end up cutting them out of any future jacket with that feature.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jstar said:


> I agree.
> 
> Originally I thought wrist gaiters were a great option for jackets, however, having used gaiter-free jackets for a while now (currently AK Cyclic), they would never be a requisite. In fact, I would probably end up cutting them out of any future jacket with that feature.


That. Wrist gaiters are a nice to have on a basic jacket but no 'serious' jacket should have them.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

jstar said:


> I agree.
> 
> Originally I thought wrist gaiters were a great option for jackets, however, having used gaiter-free jackets for a while now (currently AK Cyclic), they would never be a requisite. In fact, I would probably end up cutting them out of any future jacket with that feature.





SGboarder said:


> That. Wrist gaiters are a nice to have on a basic jacket but no 'serious' jacket should have them.


Thats interesting ? can you shed some light on what makes then an annoyance or better without since I've never tried one without


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Thats interesting ? can you shed some light on what makes then an annoyance or better without since I've never tried one without



Main reason, heat management. (Example: If I'm hot at the end of a run, I can take my gloves off on the lift and get some air flow up my arms).

I also don't like the feeling of confinement/extra bulk in the area. I know they're thin, so maybe its more mental than physical.

I always use under-mitts/gloves, and have a jacket with long arms to make a proper snow seal around my hands as well. 

I suppose if your jacket has short arm lengths the gaiters would help out. But then (in my opinion) it's the wrong size, or wrong jacket for you all together.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

jstar said:


> I suppose if your jacket has short arm lengths the gaiters would help out. But then (in my opinion) it's the wrong size, or wrong jacket for you all together.


^^^^^^ Truth. 

When I started I wear a size according to manufacture sizing table, thought it be my perfect size. With more range of movement I need when doing tweaks in the air or just being riding dynamically, I am now two sizes up, happily. Waist gaiters are completely useless to me and only adding trouble when I put on and take off mitts.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Thats interesting ? can you shed some light on what makes then an annoyance or better without since I've never tried one without


And they get STANKY ... they are like pedo bear shit for wannabe's.

Get a jacket with options...wrist gaiters limit your options.

And ditto for heat management...if its warm enough say on cooler spring morning, no gloves/mits for moi, open up the pits and let the air flow. The sleeves long enough to cover my hands and cuffs ought to be big enough to open them up for air flow.

edit...the only reason I can think of for gaiters is when you have fallen in DEEEP snow...so as to prevent your sleeves from creeping up when you are digging/swimming and wearing the sleeve cuffs over your gloves/mitts . However if you are riding in this deep...ime the best is to wear over the cuff glove/mitts and have them cinched down.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Arc'teryx is the move considering you're slender. I have the Theta AR and loved how light and durable it was. Really great if you have a climber's physique.

I however, have a football player upper body, my lats and shoulders fit in a XXL arcteryx jacket comfortably, while the rest is a garbage bag on me since i'm 5'9 with small waist. I got the Burton AK freebird and have been obsessed. Much better feel snowboarding when you don't feel like you're in a straight jacket. 

It all depends on body type. Drop all the dough tho, it's satisfying having a nice jacket and relying on it all the time. The burton AK Bib was a game changer as well. Pretty much impervious to anything nature can throw at me, except for slides and rude motherfuckers at the apres.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> uhmmm low-mid level...think Target...would spend time writing up a review?
> 
> 
> btw if you have to ask...so far the above recs of trew, arty, fly are solid. However you really need to ask yourself what do you need out of a jacket and does that jacket have the design/features to meet your needs? Perhaps the quick will serve your needs...but would in no way would meet my criteria.



A little "Saturday Secret"......, it appears Ryan Knapton buys this "Target Quality" snowboard gear???


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> A little "Saturday Secret"......, it appears Ryan Knapton buys this "Target Quality" snowboard gear???
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr0_3g-j7NQ


I think you missed the point, or at least part of the point, of why he bought it. It's because it's "a real good deal" so he won't feel anything if he rips it or diy tape on it, which to me it's actually analogous to why people buy stuffs from Target even if they can afford better.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> I think you missed the point, or at least part of the point, of why he bought it. It's because it's "a real good deal" so he won't feel anything if he rips it or diy tape on it, which to me it's actually analogous to why people buy stuffs from Target even if they can afford better.


And where does he say or imply that. If you watch the whole video he says at the end his favorite gear is "Quiksilver, Volcom and 686".

Lucky for me you're all over this as Ryan is a guy that rides for Donek but buys "Target Quality" outerwear.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well u is both right. Actually I have an old 686 jacket iirc gor with boas; and it works fine as long as it is sunny or cold enough. But if it is raining or wet or damp...well the thing leaks. I would not wear a 5-8 bill jacket to do euro carves and glue vinyl on. And if it was sunny or dry fluff than gor is not that much of a factor. So the point is...again it just depends on where you ride.


----------



## ggc100 (Aug 27, 2018)

I would definitely have a look at 686 GLCR series, I was super impressed with the jacket and pants I got from them (3 in 1 Weapon Jacket with GLCR pants. I actually found the 686 outerwear to be of better quality than the AK range from Burton. First impressions of the AK series was tough and sturdy but after a season of Whistler riding (90+ days) the pants had rips all over them, the seams were weakening and the black color was fading. The jacket held up okay though. When I got my 686 gear my first impressions of the fabric was thin and probably wouldn't hold up as well as the AK stuff. But after the same amount of riding (90+ days). The pants have no rips, no discoloration and still looked basically new. The same applied to the jacket, I was amazed.

Either way you go, you can't go wrong with GORE-TEX. The waterproofing and breathability are superb, but the quality of fabric may differ brand to brand. Also just get shells, and layer underneath.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Too many things to read. Airblaster is pretty badass in my humblest of opinions. 686 is very solid bang for your buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

kriegs13 said:


> Too many things to read. Airblaster is pretty badass in my humblest of opinions. 686 is very solid bang for your buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez I just read the whole thread, mildly entertaining if you like bickering about opinions.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> And where does he say or imply that. If you watch the whole video he says at the end his favorite gear is "Quiksilver, Volcom and 686".
> 
> Lucky for me you're all over this as Ryan is a guy that rides for Donek but buys "Target Quality" outerwear.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BEd0Io3m2I


Here you missed another point that he's sponsored by Donek which means he gets his board for free or at least, agian, FOR A DEAL. If I were in your shoes, I would probably argue with the fact that he used to ride a custom X.

It does't matter what you wear in blue bird days as long as it keep your warm. So if your quicksilver jackets work for you in your riding style/condition, good for you. My experience is that it simply just doesn't hold up as well as other higher end brands.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> Here you missed another point that he's sponsored by Donek which means he gets his board for free or at least, agian, FOR A DEAL. If I were in your shoes, I would probably argue with the fact that he used to ride a custom X.
> 
> It does't matter what you wear in blue bird days as long as it keep your warm. So if your quicksilver jackets work for you in your riding style/condition, good for you. My experience is that it simply just doesn't hold up as well as other higher end brands.


Lucky for us that Ryan Knapton is very gentle with his use of outerwear???


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> Lucky for us that Ryan Knapton is very gentle with his use of outerwear???


So I assume you think he buys his jacket based on how many days it lasts until it rips? And then durability equals to quality?

Maybe it's just me but if I know I am gonna rip three jackets a season, I would go for something that works fine and as cheap as possible.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> So I assume you think he buys his jacket based on how many days it lasts until it rips? And then durability equals to quality?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but if I know I am gonna rip three jackets a season, I would go for something that works fine and as cheap as possible.


"FFS...., the seams on my jacket are falling apart"???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Craig51 said:


> "FFS...., the seams on my jacket are falling apart"???


"Don't Worry Mate, I grabbed some glue from Target to fix it up"???


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Craig51 said:


> "FFS...., the seams on my jacket are falling apart"???


I have lost track of what you are trying to say.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> I have lost track of what you are trying to say.


"Hey Ryan....., how fucking cheap is this Target junk outerwear. It just about fell apart with only a day on the slopes". :surprise:


----------



## laurellaine (Dec 7, 2018)

*sometimes it's a good idea to look around and read the specs*

I had been a huge fan of Burton jackets for years as well, but due to some extra pound i put on :embarrased1: my beloved jacket did not fit as well as i remembered. I have checked a few online shops, from sportsdirect to asos, to all snow ones, then I ve found a few nice ones , nice few options from Ridestore, different brands available


----------

